# Dogs on Buses in Spain



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Has anyone taken their dog on a bus in Spain?
Particularly interested in Barcelona.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeh but she don't like being called a dog

Loddy 8O


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I think you will find dogs are not allowed on buses in Spain. You can take them on a train as long as they are in a travel cage.

peedee


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I second peedee, meet somebody who had a long return walk with a tired dog because they were not allowed on the bus with the dog in Benicarlo.

Andy


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

As we spend 3/4 months in Spain during winter we found it a problem as everytime we asked the answer was always the same in that dogs are not allowed on buses.
Anyway we have now solved the problem by going back to a caravan which is far better for us.
If anyone would like to buy our Burstner Solano 710 it is up for sale at Geistforlife. :!: 

Miike


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone.. just hoped there was somewhere. 

We went right round Spain and Portugal couple of years ago and never found anywhere then


----------



## moch (May 21, 2005)

We don't have a dog, but my understanding is that if you can carry your dog on in a bag it is allowed. I saw someone this year in Castellon put their dog in a specially made bag and zip it up until only his head stuck out. Fine if you have a yorkie or jack russell but not too good if you have a large dog.

Mrs m


----------

